# I took my eye off you for five minutes



## Alex (13/10/14)

http://www.redheadfullofsteam.com/i-took-my-eye-off-you-for-five-minutes/

Oh the devilish things that the e-cigarette industry does behind your back, as you sleep. Not content with actually inventing these arcane devices, this hellish industry is actually looking at science and making these things SAFER. This will not go down well with a certain bearded gentleman whose considerable bulk occasionally haunts the corridors of UCSF.

Read more here

Reactions: Like 3


----------

